# Pohledávky jsou částečně zastavené



## parolearruffate

A ještě:

Pohledávky jsou částečně zastavené CITIBANK a.s. v souladu s uvěrou smlouvou.

a taky:

Pohledávky po lhůtě splatnosti k datu 31.12.2004 činí 12 150 KČ z toho nad 180 dnů 3 200 tis.Kč.

Co se stane nad 180 dnů?

Diky,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> A ještě:
> 
> Pohledávky jsou částečně zastavené CITIBANK a.s. v souladu s uvěrou smlouvou.
> 
> a taky:
> 
> Pohledávky po lhůtě splatnosti k datu 31.12.2004 činí 12 150 KČ z toho nad 180 dnů 3 200 tis.Kč.
> 
> Co se stane nad 180 dnů?
> 
> Diky,
> Laura


Pohledávka - outstanding claim
částečně - partially
zastavený - jako v minulé diskusi, gravato dai diritti di pegno
v souladu s úvěrovou smlouvou - as stipulated in the credit contract

Podnik má dluh u Citibank. Když jej nesplatí, dostane banka část peněz, které podniku dluží někdo jiný.

Myslím, že srozumitelněji by znělo "zastavené ve prospěch Citibank".

Pohledávky po lhůtě splatnosti jsou 12 miliónů. Z toho 3 milióny měly být zaplaceny před více než 6 měsíci. 9 miliónů je v prodlení méně než půl roku.

Claro? 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Právě ten CITIBANk bez padu jsem nerozuměla.

Z toho 3 milióny měly být zaplaceny před více než 6 měsíci. 9 miliónů je v prodlení méně než půl roku.:  
So I try in English. They must pay 12 million crowns. Nine millions must be payed within 6 months, 3 milions can be payed after the 6 months. Is it so?

Diky,
Laura


----------



## werrr

Pohledávky po lhůtě splatnosti k datu 31.12.2004 činí 12 150 KČ z toho nad 180 dnů 3 200 tis.Kč.
~
Overdue outstanding debt as at 31.12.2004 is 12 150 Kč including 3 200 tis. Kč delayed more than 180 days.

Celková pohledávka je 12 150 Kč.

3 200 tis. Kč je část této pohledávky, jejíž platba je opožděna o více než 180 dnů. K tomu se asi vztahují nějaká smluvní ujednání (pokuty).

Mimochodem, ta první částka by měla být větší, tam má asi být 12 150 tis. Kč.


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Právě ten CITIBANk bez padu jsem nerozuměla.
> 
> Z toho 3 milióny měly být zaplaceny před více než 6 měsíci. 9 miliónů je v prodlení méně než půl roku.:
> So I try in English. They must pay 12 million crowns. Nine millions must be payed within 6 months, 3 milions can be payed after the 6 months. Is it so?
> 
> Diky,
> Laura


No, it isn't. The correct translation follows from Werrr's post, but let me write it once again, just to be on the safe side:

They should receive 12 million crowns (outstanding claims, not outstanding debt). They should have received 3 millions more than 6 months ago. The remaining 9 millions matured 6 months ago or later.

6 months might be considered a milestone by the company: If their debtors do not pay after 6 months, the claims that add up to 3 millions might be irrecoverable.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju všem...
Myslím, že je to ted docela jasné
čau,
Laura


----------

